# 1869-70 Bone Shaker



## Phattiremike (Oct 15, 2018)

I’ve been trying for a few months to acquire this bicycle/velocipede, I finally scored it yesterday.  I don’t see any obvious makers marks but was told it’s a JR Lakin spring bike 1869.
Front wheel needs some tweaking, I have the missing spoke though.  Pin striping and filigree still visible.
Any other information or literature would be appreciated.

Thanks - Mike


----------



## mongeese (Oct 15, 2018)

Incredible.


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice but that doesn't look like an original 150 year old finish. A more recent restoration.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 15, 2018)

Craig Allen said:


> Very nice but that doesn't look like an original 150 year old finish. A more recent restoration.



Not sure about recent but maybe Craig ?  Any idea of the maker or where to look for a name, date?
Mike


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 15, 2018)

Not trying to sound like Captain Obvious but... what a historic, amazing survivor !


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m no expert but im getting that European made vibe.  Nice


----------



## locomotion (Oct 16, 2018)

Mike are you picking bikes from museums or something. OMG. Nice.


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mike,   Many boneshakers were not marked. Of those marked, many had hand engraved plates that were pinned on. Look for 2 holes about 1 1/2 " apart, many times on the top spring above the rear wheel. If you find the 2 holes that is where the plate would have been. Some were stamped on the spring. Move the saddle and check under it any signs of maker. Now hear is the best part. Google Sterba Bicycles in the Czech Republic, if you have never been there , it will blow your mind. You will be able to view a lot of early collections along with Robert Sterba`s huge personal collection. You may find the exact machine you have and be identified.
Farmboy 1895


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2018)

Incredible find! thinking she was restored back in the late 1950's to1970's tho.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 16, 2018)

Farmboy1895 said:


> Mike,   Many boneshakers were not marked. Of those marked, many had hand engraved plates that were pinned on. Look for 2 holes about 1 1/2 " apart, many times on the top spring above the rear wheel. If you find the 2 holes that is where the plate would have been. Some were stamped on the spring. Move the saddle and check under it any signs of maker. Now hear is the best part. Google Sterba Bicycles in the Czech Republic, if you have never been there , it will blow your mind. You will be able to view a lot of early collections along with Robert Sterba`s huge personal collection. You may find the exact machine you have and be identified.
> Farmboy 1895







locomotion said:


> Mike are you picking bikes from museums or something. OMG. Nice.




Thank you @farmboy, I will explore the Sterba's site, much appreciated.

Mike


locomotion said:


> Mike are you picking bikes from museums or something. OMG. Nice.



Call you later Max!


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 16, 2018)

Farmboy1895 said:


> Mike,   Many boneshakers were not marked. Of those marked, many had hand engraved plates that were pinned on. Look for 2 holes about 1 1/2 " apart, many times on the top spring above the rear wheel. If you find the 2 holes that is where the plate would have been. Some were stamped on the spring. Move the saddle and check under it any signs of maker. Now hear is the best part. Google Sterba Bicycles in the Czech Republic, if you have never been there , it will blow your mind. You will be able to view a lot of early collections along with Robert Sterba`s huge personal collection. You may find the exact machine you have and be identified.
> Farmboy 1895



@Farmboy1895 Thanks for the information and specifically on Sterba I will look his website later.

Mike


----------



## Duchess (Oct 24, 2018)

It's a little earlier period than I'm familiar with, but the style and inconsistency of the lines of the filigree look like someone's later attempt to replicate the idea of filigree (plus the paint on the spokes strikes me as later work), but that is a beautiful find regardless! I would love to see what something like that is like to ride. Wonderful machine!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Duchess said:


> It's a little earlier period than I'm familiar with, but the style and inconsistency of the lines of the filigree look like someone's later attempt to replicate the idea of filigree (plus the paint on the spokes strikes me as later work), but that is a beautiful find regardless! I would love to see what something like that is like to ride. Wonderful machine!



I agree, paintwork of the filigree detail looks a little amateurish, but great find nonetheless!
Here are photos of a typical style of badge, albeit from a legendary maker.....









Here are photos of people I rode alongside back in July; 14 mile ride, with minor hills, epic!
First picture, just a mile after starting.....




Second shot of a different rider & machine shows the end of the ride, very tiring.....




Love that sprung frame, reminds me of some of Hirondelle's later tubular frames.
Love the rim repairs too.
Love it all!


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 24, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> I agree, paintwork of the filigree detail looks a little amateurish, but great find nonetheless!
> Here are photos of a typical style of badge, albeit from a legendary maker.....
> View attachment 888913
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the tag location and the pictures.  Looks like my seat needs to move forward a good bit!


----------



## Rambler (Oct 24, 2018)

Some characteristics of Mike's "Phattiremike" Velocipede remind me of the manufacturer Pickering, most specifically the axle bearing design. I am not saying for certain it is a Pickering, only that it does have some similarities in construction.  https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Pickering_and_Davis

I do agree with others that the paint has been redone in later years, not original paint.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 24, 2018)

Thank you @Rambler based on the above photo my handlebars or the wheel need to be turned around, agree.
I’ll have a look at your link, thanks for that too!


----------



## Rambler (Oct 25, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Thank you @Rambler based on the above photo my handlebars or the wheel need to be turned around, agree.
> I’ll have a look at you link, thanks for that too!




Possibly the handlebars/fork should be turned around, looks like the handlebar neck portion slightly interferes with the seat spring the way it currently is in the photos you posted.  Once the handlebars are turned around, if the curvature of the handlebars does not seem correct, is it possible they are simply bent maybe from falling over? Many Velocipedes from this era had straight handlebars but that is not to say your bars are incorrect as curved. I'm suggesting that you look at your bars very carefully with that thought in mind and make a careful assessment based on your Velocipede.

This Picking advertisement shows the handlebars turned the same direction as the Henry Ford collection Pickering and the handlebars appear to be straight.




This Pickering from the Metz collection shows the handlebars turned the same direction as yours and a similar curvature but possibly it is also bent and turned incorrectly?




I'm not sure what the correct answer is regarding the handlebars, you will need to make that determination based on what seems correct after turning it both directions and determining if the curvature of your handlabars was manufactured that way or possibly bent by accident or on purpose at some later time.

Keep in mind, the Pickering examples I have presented are just that, examples. I am not convinced your Velocipede is a Pickering. Fitments such as bearings could be ordered from catalogs during this time. Velocipede manufacturers were like bicycle manufacturers today. They may produce a frame or purchase one from a blacksmith, purchase bearings from a catalog, purchase wheels from the local wheelwright, and purchase a saddle from the local leather tack shop. Velocipede manufacturers basically never produced every component of the entire machine. What is very likely is that the manufacturer of your Velocipede copied a Pickering or possibly Pickering copied your manufacturer. They may have even been acquaintances producing similar looking machines because of the availability of parts such as using the same bearings from a bearing manufacturer.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 25, 2018)

Rambler said:


> Possibly the handlebars/fork should be turned around, looks like the handlebar neck portion slightly interferes with the seat spring the way it currently is in the photos you posted.  Once the handlebars are turned around, if the curvature of the handlebars does not seem correct, is it possible they are simply bent maybe from falling over? Many Velocipedes from this era had straight handlebars but that is not to say your bars are incorrect as curved. I'm suggesting that you look at your bars very carefully with that thought in mind and make a careful assessment based on your Velocipede.
> 
> This Picking advertisement shows the handlebars turned the same direction as the Henry Ford collection Pickering and the handlebars appear to be straight.
> View attachment 889266
> ...




After reviewing the pictures I do see the similarities' at the axle bearing w/ where the brass ties into the steel tubing at the back of the Velo and then up at the front fork hub area where it ties in. I think the lines of the bike are similar as well as I look at the picture of mine and the picture you added.  I took a file to one pedal to remove a small amount of paint my pedals are not brass.

I turned the entire wheel around that has now rectified where the handle bar neck portion was hitting to spring but the pedals now appear to be pushed way forward where it would be more difficult to pedal, I'll take a picture, but I now think I should have just turned to bars around.  Also you are correct the handlebar now on the right side looks to be slightly bent back.

Mike


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 25, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Incredible find! thinking she was restored back in the late 1950's to1970's tho.



 Love those older restorations! They have a patina over time unlike recent restorations........


----------

